# looking for an aggressive snow tire (265/75-16)



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Looking for an aggressive tire to fit my Nismo. Not for off-road purposes, but for traction in snow as I have the 2WD. I have looked at The Tire Rack's site, but they didn't have anything beyond the Blizzaks (sp.). They don't even have studded tires.

What do you hardcore off-roaders use? Are Swampers and the like realistic for on-road use? I know that they will be noisey and wear more quickly, but are they tolerable? I don't want to up-size them, just stock size.


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

I am considering Bridgestone Dueler A/T REVOs when my stock tires wear out. The Revos seem to get good ratings, not sure if you want a more all season tire or strickly snow season tire.

Jeff


----------



## 79kz400 (Aug 19, 2004)

I put these Kumho 825's  on my 4x4 and they have decent teeth. I no longer have to use the 4x4 in my driveway - 1st time for that from a tire. Note that I paid $64 each 3 months ago. Price went up! Buy the extra load model for a few bucks more and run them at the max of 41 psi. They make some road noise but i get .5 mpg better gas than the uniroyals they replaced.


----------



## Vertigo1 (Dec 19, 2004)

*The REVOs are f%&king AWESOME!*

I love my Revos. 31x10.5x15". They are really good on tarmac, both dry and wet. They did incredible in the snow ('bout 6-7" in December), absolutely no problems what so ever cruising around in 4x4. Excellent lateral traction, very little wheel spin, very secure feeling. I also had them out on the beach last August down in the outerbanks. 31x10.5x15 @ 30psi. I didnt even drop pressure, and I had ZERO problems out on the loose sand. I would highly recommend the Bridgestone Revos to EVERYONE! Kickass tired, its ratings on tirerack.com and stuff are well worth it. Wear has been pretty good, got about 10k on them, and they still look pretty new. Probably 85% tread left on them.

Kickass tire!!!


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

I've got the same Khumo's as listed below. They do very well in the snow. nothing beats chains though. I'd get a cheap set from Ebay and keep your normal tires.


----------



## capl3790 (Dec 13, 2005)

I recently just put on Cooper Discover ATR's. Awsome price, and great in the snow. Just a thought


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

> capl3790: I recently just put on Cooper Discover ATR's. Awsome price, and great in the snow. Just a thought


I've gotta say, I'm getting veary curious about these Cooper tires. I'd like to see how they do in the long run.


----------



## 4evernissan (Mar 8, 2007)

I have the Yokohama Geolander tires on my 4x4 and they do very good in the snow. I also have 50,000 miles on them and I bet I can get another 10,000 out of them. They are hands down the best tire I have ever put on a vehicle.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

I hear good things about the Geolandars. I'd run the Geolandar M/T's for street tires. They look nice and I believe they have good tread life. Swampers and real chunky M/T's aren't all that good on packed snow, they actually slip more than a good A/T with tread siping. Fun to drive with when you have a LSD or locker, but not very safe after all's said and done.


----------



## nissanoffroad (Sep 2, 2007)

johnnyhammers said:


> I've gotta say, I'm getting veary curious about these Cooper tires. I'd like to see how they do in the long run.



ive had cooper tires on one of my cars before and i really liked them, they also make a really nice mud tire if your intresed in that. id work good in the snow but as soon as you hit ice your probably beat


----------



## underling (Nov 26, 2006)

Coopers are a poor cheap tire that seem fine when new but slick as heck when you get any wear on them. I am very much into having good rubber on the road as it is probably the most impartant piece equipment on your vehicle for safety and i must say the cooper discoverer a/ts that came on my pathy are quite poor (got stuck in 3" of snow last winter and was in 4x4, tires were only about 50% worn). If you are looking for a great winter tire look at the Nokian Hakkapelitta SUV tire. they are rated among the top in the world and are great on both ice and snow. I have run them on a number of vehicles both front and rear wheel drive and cant say enough about them. Living up in the great white north driving through harsh canadian winters in northern alberta i can honestly say that they are a great tire (ive never been stuck), great braking and steering control and superb traction throughout the life of the tire. Stay away from blizzaks as they wear quickly and the siping only exists halfway through the tire which shortens the life for winter traction. Most of the tires ive seen recommended on here are either mud tires (M+S rating does not make a winter tire) or all terrains which are passable but arent great as a winter tire. If you are looking at a straight winter snow tire look for the severe service emblem on the sidewall. I havent had any experience with them but the Michelin Latitude X-ice tires are supposed to be a good winter snow tire as well. Hope this helps you out.


----------



## MLWRS18 (Jun 6, 2008)

A little late but what the hey.......

I use Traction Kings (a Michelin/BF Goodrich house brand) and am very happy with them.

See some photos/comments here My New Winters

and here Traction King Tire User Review


----------



## Copenhagen (Dec 1, 2008)

I had Toyo Open Country A/t's on my last truck. they look agressive which your apparently looking for, and they are excellent on snow(loose or packed). and they pretty good on ice


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

I really reccomend bfg all terrains. the main thing to look for though is sipes. they make all the difference on wet, icy or slushy roads.


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

General Grabber AT2!


----------

